# Hearing snow possible next week????



## CTPlowman (Jan 24, 2010)

I just heard SNOW for next week in CT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

CTPlowman;1100439 said:


> I just heard SNOW for next week in CT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Keep it! I hope to God it doesn't snow for at least til' the end of November for me. Right now I have 1 skid steer with a 68" bucket that will push snow....still waiting for my 2 plows to get done being serviced, waiting for my new skid steer plow, new push box and V box, plus have to assemble and hook everything up  So yeah, basically 2 or 3 weeks worth of work to do in a week or so, plus still suck up leaves. But I hope you get some!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

CTPlowman;1100439 said:


> I just heard SNOW for next week in CT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


were did you here that? It's good thinking but four more weeks before we even think about snow


----------



## CTPlowman (Jan 24, 2010)

good friends with one of the meteorologists


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I doubt yolu will see any. This is what I heard at this time. There is supposed to be a good storm end of next week. 90% rain but as it pulls out it will bring cold air into the northwest corner of the state and up into the Berkshires of Western Mass. They could see a changeover to snow but temps will be too warm for accumulation. Of course that could change.

Personally, I don't want any snow before Thanksgiving. We are full into cleanups starting this week and need 3 weeks with good weather to get done.


----------

